# Help with gluing metal banding to formica countertop



## bungalowbabe (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello all!  This is my first post, and I wish I had found this site when I began my kitchen reno...

I'm ready to install my new '50's gloss red  Formica countertops.  I found metal banding to complete the retro look, but I'm wondering if I've bitten off more than I can chew...

Any suggestions in regard to the best adhesive to use?
Will I need to use screws as well as glue?  (the corners are rounded)
How to achieve a perfect mitre in the corner where the two sections meet?

I would hugely appreciate any tips you folks could share with me!

Thanks,
Holly


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 2, 2010)

......and where on earth does this banding go?  Is this an edge treatment?

I grew up in the fifties and was close to a cabinet shop in the family and yet this is a first for me.  Must be a Canadian thing!


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 2, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> ......and where on earth does this banding go?  Is this an edge treatment?
> 
> I grew up in the fifties and was close to a cabinet shop in the family and yet this is a first for me.  Must be a Canadian thing!



I grew up in the 50s too and I remember it. It is a shiny, usually formed strip that is attached to the edge of the countertop. I remember screws being used to fasten it. Glue only might be difficult, especially if there are curves. Holding it in position until the glue dries/sets would be difficult then-- you would probably need to make a special adjustable fixture.


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, Bud, it is the edge treatment, just like those awesome old fifties dinette tables have, and like the counters in diners had that wonderful "ripple" chrome band about 4" wide... Rather than having the cabinet shop apply a strip of the red countertop material to the edge, it will look fabulous to have a strip of shiny chrome following the curves. (actually I think the stuff I'm using is aluminium)  As I said, I may have gotten ahead of myself, but the banding I bought has a tapered 1/4" lip, so obviously it is meant for this purpose.  

I am just second-guessing in terms of the flexibility of the this material and wondering if it will take the curve by only being glued in place.  I wondered if anyone on the site had perhaps worked with metal banding and could offer some tips.

Regardless, it's do or die this weekend as the countertops are being installed.  We'll figure it out!

Cheers, 
Holly


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah-h-h-h!  It all comes back to me now but I don't remember seeing it in home environment applications.  That's OK, I see what you want to do now!

I assume there are no holes pre-drilled into the metal???

I'm thinking there should be holes to be able to address the rounded corners.

IDEA!?

If you don't want the holes with small screws you might use "contact adhesive" applied to both surfaces.  Allow both the surfaces to dry then carefully begin to apply the edging.  Probably you will need a helper. When you get to the corners (before you begin the bending) clamp the metal to the edge (somehow) so it doesn't "lift" from the tension of forming the curve.

Once the curve is formed and glued it may stay in place but I have my doubts.  I do remember seeing screws used in some of those applications so maybe that idea isn't out of the question.

And YES, I'm sure you are dealing with aluminum.


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you Bud and Craig!  The rounded corners are quite generous - they follow the template I drew from the 50's chrome and formica table I have been dragging across the country through a dozen or more moves since 1979.  I suspect you are correct and that I will need to use screws as well as contact cement.  I've been playing with a strip of the metal and it is surprisingly forgiving.

I'm using the same aluminium bands to wrap the corners of a free wall (vertically mounted).  I know, I'm going chrome crazy, but hey, it's a 50's kitchen!)  I'll post before and after pics when done.  I kept all the original hardware, cleaned and polished it and it looks brand new.  The cabinets are white with cherry tart red face frames.  I have mastered the art of cutting-in after 3 coats of red against white.  Nobody warned me...

The floor will be commercial grade 12' square black and white linoleum tiles.  Will lay them out diagonally and checkerboard style and see which I like better.

I'm almost there, except for painting the 15 cabinet doors.  I found the coolest "painter's pyramids" at Lee Valley.  Little plastic pyramids to place under the doors and hold them off the ground.  You paint one side, flip it over and rest it on the pyramids and then do the edges and other side.  Avoids the potential runs and other booboos I've made in the past trying to suspend doors by means of little hooks and twine from the rafters downstairs...

Anyway, wish me luck!

Holly


----------



## subzero (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, rather than having the cabinet shop apply a strip of the red countertop material to the edge, it will look fabulous to have a strip of shiny chrome following the curves.


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, subzero!  I don't know what I'm more excited about - the chrome band or having a kitchen sink again after 3 months of doing without...  Gotten used to stray bits of broccoli floating past me while in the bathtub where we've been washing dishes during this tear-down.  It's high time to put this project in the can!

Holly


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd be voting for the sink, just saying.


And Welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 5, 2010)

> Gotten used to stray bits of broccoli floating past me while in the bathtub...


Oh - Yuk!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 5, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Oh - Yuk!



Bud, I don't know, there are Day spas that would probally charge hundreds of $$$ for a flying broccoli treatment.


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey!  Broccoli is good for you!  As a sidebar, the carpenter wants to use plumber's putty under the lip/flange/thing of the new sink (it has a 1' lip) rather than the foam gasket it came with.  Is this overkill that will gum up my precious countertops or is he just being conscientious?  

Thank you for the welcome, oldog/newtrick.  I may have missed introducing myself in the correct forum and just dived in with my questions...  sorry for any breach in etiquette.

I have to go and drink some wine now to prepare for the big day tomorrow.

Night,
Holly


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2010)

Holly, welcome to House Repair Talk. Etiquette is not our best virtue. Jump right in where ever you have a question or can help others with questions.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 6, 2010)

"Etiquette"  -  What's that?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> "Etiquette"  -  What's that?



I think it's a providence in Canada.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you are correct.

God knows I can get myself into plenty of trouble on these forums from time to time and none of it has anything to do with eddyquit.  That's cause I have none!


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 6, 2010)

We don't got no stinkin' etiquette up here either as long as the Queen ain't visiting!  Except we do plant flowers in the old toilets in our front yards   We've even been known to go so far as to paint the empty beer cases holding up our sagging porches and dead cars.  

And Hooray!  The countertops and sink are in!  No more broccoli baths!  We didn't get the aluminium banding on because the plumbing required some gymnastics and two trips for supplies and some really meaningful swearing.  (new sink drain is not centered like the old one was and we had to work with the old cast iron drain pipe angle)  Looks fabulous.

We played with a strip of the edge banding and it will be a piece of cake - takes the curves as it was designed to.  

Today was a very good day!

Cheers,
Holly


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2010)

Holly, congrats on the progress and

:worthless:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 7, 2010)

This thread isn't totally worthless without pitchures cause hell, we already lurned whom has eddyquit and whom ain't got none.  AND, we now have a new recipe for making broccili soup. 

Pitchures would be extra nice tho.:


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 7, 2010)

Rats!  I'm just home from a 12 hour shift.  Registered with Photobucket and managed to move some pics there, but now I can't figure out how to get them into my message.  Apparently work sucked my brains out today.  Please advise how to get these pics posted.  Too pooped to be embarrasse by my lack of techspertise.

thanks guys,
Holly


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 7, 2010)

I mean embarrassed - not writing in French here...
Holly


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 8, 2010)

Not sure!  Doesn't Photo Bucket offer you a pre-constructed URL you can use for posting directly to a website?  Just copy and paste their URL?  Seems like they do but I don't remember for sure.


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh for heaven's sake!  This is what happened when I tried photobucketing these pictures into here.  I think I should haul myself off to bed and figure this out when I have adult supervision.  (worked a loooong night shift last night).  Must go and sleep off the stupid rays.  Sorry!

Holly
<center>
<a href="http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab49/phollyhock/?action=view&current=hoursofcuttinginwiththeredpaint.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab49/phollyhock/hoursofcuttinginwiththeredpaint.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br /><br />
<a href="http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab49/phollyhock/?action=view&current=northview.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab49/phollyhock/northview.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br /><br />
</center>


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 9, 2010)

http://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab49/phollyhock/northview.jpg

Here ya go!  I can't get more than one photo to load for some reason.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 9, 2010)

http://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab49/phollyhock/hoursofcuttinginwiththeredpaint.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 9, 2010)

Holly, if you scroll down on the repl page you will see a heading "Attach files" "manage attachments" you get down load pics from your computer and attach them to a post. Your photo bucket pics aren't working.

Never mind, Bud beat me to it.....I really like the color of the counter top.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pics. In the future if one of these guys doesn't beat me to it please pm me and I can help you use some of the features on our site.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 9, 2010)

TB, How about posting some quick directions for us or point to where to find them.  I could only post one photo, then when I tried to post a second photo they both reverted back to the URL text and I lost the first photo.  That's why I used two posts, one for each picture.  Have no idea where I was going wrong.


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you Bud, Oldog, and wow! the big Kahuna himself, Txbuilder himself!  I so very much appreciate your patience and kind support.  Never having subscribed to a forum before, there is a learning curve for one whose computer time is mostly spent drinking wine and writing long-winded emails.  

Seeing those pics full-screen I realized it was rather obvious where my priorities lie... the first items to materialize on the newly painted shelves look suspiciously like alcohol, cookies and coffee.  What you don't see is that there is lovely vase of pink and yellow tulips on the table - just to show that I do adhere to some standards of etiquette. 

It's time to pour on the gas now and finish this project, as the garden is calling.  And it sounds like screams from Beirut.  What a mess - we are already well into a ridiculously early spring following on the heels of a ridiculously mild winter and the yard is miles ahead of me already.  It's totally my fault, as I bought winter tires for the first time in 20 years here in Shangri-la, having vowed not to spend another winter sliding and screaming my way to and from work.  Not a single snowflake and I think I might have had to scrape my windshield twice.  $900 bucks worth of rubber to store in the garage.  Which is also a mess.

The fun just never ends...  I'm taking the rest of this week off from the house to spend a few days with an old friend who found her husband dead in their bed on her return froma business trip to Hawaii.  I confess, I'm looking forward to the road trip and the escape from the endless to-do list here.  And of course, to re-connect with my best friend from the old days when our kids were still pooing their pants. 

Again, thank you for your tolerance of my ignorance!  I promise to practise.

Holly


----------



## MimisDiner (Jun 8, 2010)

We are almost finished with our 50s diner in our finished basement...and for the soda fountain bar counter, I have searched for YEARS to find chrome edging for the counter!!! Wherever did you find it? !!!!! Please name names--store, brand of chrome, etc, so I can find it if I'm nowhere near you.

THANKS!
Mimi


----------



## Phillip757 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just stumbled across this forum and this thread. I'm trying to do some of the same stuff mentioned in the thread. Where did you find this type of moulding? I need to build a "retro" table to fit my space. I haven't had any luck finding one with the right dimensions.


----------



## Phillip757 (Oct 2, 2010)

Is Bungalowbabe still out there? I would really like to know where you purchased the aluminum banding.
Phillip


----------



## Reflections (May 26, 2011)

I am also looking for the metal banding for my 50's basement Diner counters


----------



## bungalowbabe (Jul 2, 2013)

Just found these messages!  In case anyone is looking for this chrome banding, I found mine at Home Depot.  I bought lengths of 1 1/2 inch and lengths of 1", each with a 1/4" lip.  The wide flat band was glued to the top edge and the ribbed, narrower one was glued from the bottom.  Used contact cement and only used screws on the curves.  The mitres were tricky, but turned out well.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 2, 2013)

BB, thanks for the update. I really like how the molding turned out. The  contrasts are awesome...good job!


----------

